#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics . Pradeep Ahuja

## aap

Can anybody share Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics-by Dr. Pradeep Ahuja ?

See More: Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics . Pradeep Ahuja

----------


## muruganandam

i too required

----------


## muruganandam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please don't give links to sites where you have to jump through hurdles to get the file and usually never can get the file, instead only open the door to spam

If you have the file, use one of our normal upload sites.

If anyone can get the file from that site, please repost

----------


## aap

Can anybody share Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by Dr. Pradeep Ahuja ?

----------


## aap

Can anybody share Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by Dr. Pradeep Ahuja ?

----------

